# Login auf Mailserver klappt nicht



## unprofi (5. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe soeben ISPconfig 3.0.0.7 auf meinem Testsystem installiert und teste eben.

Leider habe ich ein Problem mit dem Login auf den Mailserver, ich vermute aber, dies hat nichts mit ISPconfig zu tun, sondern eher mit meiner lokalen Konfiguration. Bin da leider nicht so der Guru. Aufgesetzt ist der Server jedenfalls entsprechend der mitgelieferten Anleitung.

Ich habe testweise also eine Domain angelegt (=Hostname) angelegt sowie eine Mailbox.
Wenn ich mich nun mit den Zugangsdaten einloggen möchte, so wird der Loginvorgang nach einiger Zeit mit einem Timeout beendet.

/var/log/mail.log zeigt folgendes:

```
root@vs184045:/var/log# cat mail.log
Nov  5 22:05:02 vs184045 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:05:02 vs184045 courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:05:03 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[16346]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:05:03 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[16346]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:05:03 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[16346]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:10:02 vs184045 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:10:02 vs184045 courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:10:03 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[23906]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:10:03 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[23906]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:10:03 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[23906]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:15:02 vs184045 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:15:02 vs184045 courierpop3login: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:15:04 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[32006]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:15:04 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[32006]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov  5 22:15:04 vs184045 postfix/smtpd[32006]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
```
Nun habe ich keinen blassen schimmer wo ich anfangen soll den Fehler zu suchen. Ich habe ein wenig gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass scheinbar fehlerhafte bzw. nicht gemacht DNS-Einträge der Grund für einen solchen Fehler sein können.

Bei meinem Testserver handelt es sich um einen vServer. Sollte es sich tatsächlich um ein DNS-Problem handeln habe ich eine prinzipielle Frage:
Benötige ich auf dem vServer überhaupt eine DNS-Konfiguration? Über das Webinterface zur Serverkonfiguration habe ich ebenfalls die Möglichkeit DNS-Einträge einzusehen, nicht aber zu ändern, daher habe ich den Eindruck, dass es egal ist was ich auf dem vServer-DNS-Server einstelle, da es ein weiteres höheres System gibt das nur der Support ändern kann?

Vielleicht noch zur Verdeutlichung wie es im Moment aussieht:
Auf den vServer zeigt keine Domain, er ist jedoch über den Hostnamen erreichbar (vs184045.vserver.de) sowie ganz normal über seine IP.
Da noch keine Domain registriert ist, finde ich im Administrations-Webinterface auch keinen Eintrag für Nameserver, DNS o.ä.
Müsste ich jetzt den Support veranlassen, den derzeitigen Hostnamen auch als Domain einzutragen?

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen,

unprofi


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2008)

Überprüfe bitte, dass Du in Deinem Mailclient SMTP Authentifizierung aktiviert hast, dass SSL deaktiviert ist und dass Du die Emailadresse der Mailbox als Usernamen verwendest.

DNS sollte da keine Rolle spielen, da Du Dich mit der IP verbinden kannst, also als smtp und pop3 Server die IP des Servers angeben.

Poste bitte auch mal die Ausgabe des Befehls:

iptables -L

vielleicht hast Du eine Firewall auf dem Server.


----------



## unprofi (6. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Überprüfe bitte, dass Du in Deinem Mailclient SMTP Authentifizierung aktiviert hast, dass SSL deaktiviert ist und dass Du die Emailadresse der Mailbox als Usernamen verwendest.


SMTP-Auth im Client ist noch nicht aktiviert, der Server soll mir erstmal nur Mails bringen die ich an ihn schicke. SSL ist deaktiviert, aber "TLS wenn möglich" ist eingeschaltet. Der Benutzername entspricht der kompletten E-Mail-Adresse.



Zitat von Till:


> DNS sollte da keine Rolle spielen, da Du Dich mit der IP verbinden kannst, also als smtp und pop3 Server die IP des Servers angeben.


Mit der IP statt dem Hostnamen bleibt das Problem bestehen.



Zitat von Till:


> Poste bitte auch mal die Ausgabe des Befehls:
> iptables -L
> vielleicht hast Du eine Firewall auf dem Server.


Hier ist iptables -L (die für mich ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln ist):

```
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)                                                                                        
target     prot opt source               destination                                                             
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             loopback/8                                                              
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED                           
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                                                
DROP       0    --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/4  anywhere                                                           
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                                                
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                                                
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                                                
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                                                
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                                                

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                      

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain PAROLE (10 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable 
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply              
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded           
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request            
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp-data             
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp                  
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh                  
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp                 
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain               
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www                  
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:pop3                 
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:https                
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:webcache             
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:webmin               
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain               
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere                                         
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                         

Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            
root@vs184045:/var/log# iptables -L                          
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)                                    
target     prot opt source               destination         
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             loopback/8          
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                      
DROP       0    --  BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/4  anywhere                                 
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                      
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                      
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere                                      
PUB_IN     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere
PUB_OUT    0    --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PAROLE (10 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp-data
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:smtp
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:domain
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:pop3
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:https
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:webcache
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:webmin
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere
DROP       0    --  anywhere             anywhere

Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination
ACCEPT     0    --  anywhere             anywhere
```
Im Konfigurationspanel des vServers kann man nochmal Firewallregeln defiinieren, dort ist aber nichts eingetragen.

Danke dennoch schonmal für deine Mühe!


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2008)

Aktivier bitte smtp-auth.


----------



## unprofi (6. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Aktivier bitte smtp-auth.


Danke für deine Hilfe, ich verstehe jedoch nicht ganz.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, soll ich am Client die Authentifizierung für SMTP einstellen. Der Client ist mein lokaler Thunderbird. Dort hatte ich bisher nur das IMAP-Konto eingerichtet. Die komplette E-Mail-Adresse als Benutzer, die IP als Serveradresse.

Jetzt habe ich noch zusätzlich den SMTP-Server angelegt, ebenfalls mit der IP sowie der kompletten E-Mail-Adresse als Benutzername.

Ich denke mal, das war es was du gemeint hattest, glaube es aber eigentlich nicht, da mir der Zusammenhang zwischen SMTP-Auth und dem IMAP-Login nicht ganz klar ist.

Möglicherweise meinst du mit SMTP-Auth aber etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2008)

> Ich denke mal, das war es was du gemeint hattest, glaube es aber eigentlich nicht, da mir der Zusammenhang zwischen SMTP-Auth und dem IMAP-Login nicht ganz klar ist.


Ja, genau das meinte ich. Es gibt da nämlich ein paar Mail Clients, insbesondere von Microsoft, die gerne auch mal eine smtp Verbindung versuchen und danach garnicht mehr per imap oder pop3 abrufen, wenn sie fehlschlägt.


----------



## unprofi (7. Nov. 2008)

Na gut, dann weiß ich jetzt ja, dass es daran schonmal nicht gelegen hat ;-)

Aber das Problem besteht ja weiterhin. Leider sagen die einträge in der mail.log/info/err nur sehr wenig aus, zumindest für mich.
Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit da mehr Informationen rauszukitzeln? Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll den Fehler zu suchen.


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

Hast Du maildir in den ISPConfig System Einstellungen aktiviert?


----------



## unprofi (9. Nov. 2008)

Hmm.. nein, aber unter ISPconfig 3.0 finde ich diese Option nirgendwo. Wo muss ich die denn suchen?


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2008)

Hatte garnicht gesehen dass du ispconfig 3 hast. Bei ispconfig 3 ist es immer maildir. sende bitte mal eine nachricht an dich selbst auf dem server, also von einem lokalen account auf den selben lokalen account und poste das, was im mail log dazu kommt.


----------

